# Fear to thread cover art!



## forkmaster

And so cometh _Fear to thread_, the art cover. And personally I regret not voting for this (since I didnt know it was HH, instead of regular 40k novels).


----------



## brianizbrewtal

I totally didn't vote for The Dark Angels and I'm glad they were first bc it made the wait for this picture well worth it. I knew it was going to be amazing ever since I read what happened on Signus Prime in the HH Colected Visions. Next year is going to be fantastic.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Wow, that cover art is amazing . Also, FYI, it's _Fear to Tread_ rather than Fear to Thread.


----------



## TheReverend

man, that is one of the best covers for a while!!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Beautiful, very very beautiful. This is one of the best covers of the Horus Heresy.


LotN.


----------



## Baltar

Best cover art so far.

Shame about the author they chose to write it.

To not make Sanguinius cleansing an entire planet of demons, beheading a demon prince, and then duelling a bloodthirster, completely awesome, you'd actually have to put a lot of effort into sucking hard. Not actually just try to do good and fail. You'd actually have to work at failing.

But, if anyone can do it, Swallow can.


----------



## Angel of Blood

That is without a doubt my favourite cover from the HH so far


----------



## Phoebus

Swallow did a good job with "Flight of the Eisenstein". I wasn't a fan of his Blood Angels novels, but if he can recapture his level of work with "Fear to Tread", it should be good to read.


----------



## Baltar

We should just get this cover artist to write the book, and have done with it.

He clearly knows *exactly* where this book should be coming from. It's as if someone managed to reach directly into my brain and pluck out an imagined battle between Sanguinius and the bloodthirster. It's pretty much perfect.


----------



## Phoebus

You know, there's something to be said about doing some Horus Heresy graphic novels...


----------



## MontytheMighty

The background is amazing, the Bloodthirster looks awesome, Sanguinius looks great suitably angelic

my one personal criticism: Sang's face could've been better 

oh oh it would be awesome if Khorne has his eyes on the BA too and not just the WE



Phoebus said:


> You know, there's something to be said about doing some Horus Heresy graphic novels...


INDEED

I'd be more than happy to slam down my money for HH graphic novels just like I did for the BOOM! comics


----------



## Baltar

MontytheMighty said:


> The background is amazing, the Bloodthirster looks awesome, Sanguinius looks great suitably angelic
> 
> my one personal criticism: Sang's face could've been better
> 
> oh oh it would be awesome if Khorne has his eyes on the BA too and not just the WE
> 
> 
> 
> INDEED
> 
> I'd be more than happy to slam down my money for HH graphic novels just like I did for the BOOM! comics


He does have his eye on the BA.... more than the WE, in reality.

The bloodthirster meets with Sanguinius to make an offer for him to become, quite literally, a blood angel....

As you can see, the offer is refused


----------



## forkmaster

Yeah I really like the cover as well, but for favorite thats uncertain as of yet.  And yeah I know its supposed to be tread, not thread. I was in ah hurry to beat others about making this thread so it came as a rushed writing as well. ^^


----------



## MontytheMighty

At least we know Sanguinius is blonde in this book?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I thought Sang was always blonde?

Back on to the cover. It looks absolutely amazing! Want to read it now!!!!


----------



## Baron Spikey

In some sources he's been portrayed as having black hair. I like that cover if only because I keep thinking "Sanguinius is about to get his legs broken in 3...2..." :biggrin:


----------



## Lord of the Night

MontytheMighty said:


> my one personal criticism: Sang's face could've been better


I actually think his face looks quite good. Though, and this is probably just me, I think he looks a good deal like Mark Strong.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Strong

Is that just me or can anybody else see it?


LotN


----------



## bobss

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Wow, that cover art is amazing . Also, FYI, it's _Fear to Tread_ rather than Fear to Thread.












I agree with LotN. The cover looks beautiful. The city architecture, the ornate Khornate iconography, Sanguinius.


----------



## Baltar

Baron Spikey said:


> In some sources he's been portrayed as having black hair. I like that cover if only because I keep thinking "Sanguinius is about to get his legs broken in 3...2..." :biggrin:


Really?

I was under the impression that he get's completely owned. Like "Oh noes, my legs are smashed and I'm in a coma/dead." And then he, somehow, makes some sort of complete recovery and is all like "rawr, now I'm awesome at killing demons and shit. Show me where that mahoosive bloodthirster is so I can give him an awesome backbreaker!"

Yeah... You can tell I'd be no good at writing novels...


----------



## radicallight

Baltar said:


> Best cover art so far.
> 
> Shame about the author they chose to write it.
> 
> To not make Sanguinius cleansing an entire planet of demons, beheading a demon prince, and then duelling a bloodthirster, completely awesome, you'd actually have to put a lot of effort into sucking hard. Not actually just try to do good and fail. You'd actually have to work at failing.
> 
> But, if anyone can do it, Swallow can.


LOLing hard.


----------



## MontytheMighty

Lord of the Night said:


> I actually think his face looks quite good. Though, and this is probably just me, I think he looks a good deal like Mark Strong.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Strong
> 
> Is that just me or can anybody else see it?
> 
> 
> LotN


hmmm, maybe 

always pictured Sanguinius as something like










with wings...I suppose I thought his face looked a tad plain (not beatific enough) in the cover art
I admit I'm nitpicking

Sang may not be a pretty boy just because he has angel wings
Fulgrim on the other hand is a total fruit


----------



## mal310

The picture bellow is the best picture I have ever seen of Sanguinius bar none. The picture for the book is good, but I think Slaine has captured him much better. 

Baltar give Swallow a chance, I have my fingers crossed that he will do it justice. One things for sure, it will be better than Outcast Dead.


----------



## bobss

Baltar slanders things before he's even experienced them. Plus, he whines even if he enjoys something.










What's with the negatives on the Outcast Dead? I haven't read it, but it's disheartening...


----------



## brianizbrewtal

I've only read two books by Swallow being FotE and Nemesis, while the latter didn't grip me as much I thoroughly enjoyed FotE.

And as for The Outcast Dead I thought it was pretty cool. Def not the best but a good addition to the HH series.


----------



## mal310

bobss said:


> Baltar slanders things before he's even experienced them. Plus, he whines even if he enjoys something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's with the negatives on the Outcast Dead? I haven't read it, but it's disheartening...


I've put a further post on the Outcast Dead thread about why I dislike it so much. The links to the last page of the thread. There are spoliers on the thread in general however so be carefull if you don't want to read them. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1109514#post1109514


----------



## Baron Spikey

Baltar said:


> Really?
> 
> I was under the impression that he get's completely owned. Like "Oh noes, my legs are smashed and I'm in a coma/dead." And then he, somehow, makes some sort of complete recovery and is all like "rawr, now I'm awesome at killing demons and shit. Show me where that mahoosive bloodthirster is so I can give him an awesome backbreaker!"
> 
> Yeah... You can tell I'd be no good at writing novels...


Legs broken, knocked unconcious- not coma-fied.


----------



## Baltar

I haven't slandered Outcast Dead... it was totally awesome... Real nitty gritty of the Heresy.

As for abusing Swallow, despite the BA being my fave, how can I not?

He hasn't actually written a good book for black library... Not that I've read, and I think I've read all of his books. I only enjoyed his BA books because they were BA, and that isn't the way it should be.

ADB is the man.


----------



## MontytheMighty

mal310 said:


> The picture bellow is the best picture I have ever seen of Sanguinius bar none. The picture for the book is good, but I think Slaine has captured him much better.


yeah, his work is pretty amazing, pretty much all of his stuff is spot on

some of his other primarch works... 

Angron portrait 









Angron full body 









Angron vs. Russ (something we'd all like to see)









Fulgrim 









The Lion 









Corax (this one's definitely a winner) 









Perturabo 









Magnus 









Lorgar as Daemon Prince 









Dorn


----------



## Baltar

As for 'best sanguinius pic', I think the David Hudnut is the best in terms of facial features and armour. Just best overall, really...

It's also a pic on Signus...


----------



## MontytheMighty

Baltar said:


>


tied with Slaine's in my book
I actually like the angry shouting face of Slaine's a bit more


----------



## Baltar

Here is another by Hudnut:

Definitely like his images best, but only because of the armour. I hate the upturned toes of the armour in Slaine's pic. The rest of his pic is pretty much perfect, though (and the armour is almost the same - probably taken inspiration from the originals).










And here's some more of other primarchs:

The Lion










Horus


----------



## Phoebus

Can't say I'm a fan of his depiction of the Lion. That breastplate (not sure if the lion's head is a cover or what) just strikes me as off.


----------



## brianizbrewtal

That depiction of the Lion looks awesome, but the spikes make him look a little chaos undivided-ee. Still cool.


----------



## Grendelrt

Baltar said:


> As for 'best sanguinius pic', I think the David Hudnut is the best in terms of facial features and armour. Just best overall, really...
> 
> It's also a pic on Signus...


Wow I really like that pic, I like the calm on his face.


----------



## MontytheMighty

Baltar said:


>


very nice...



Baltar said:


> I hate the upturned toes of the armour in Slaine's pic.


your gripe with the upturned toes is a bit of a nitpick isn't it


----------



## Baltar

It is a nitpick, but actually it's quite severe in the picture. It makes him look like one of Santa's elves, to be honest.


----------



## MontytheMighty

Some other good ones

Lion









Dorn









Mortarion









Khan








(unfortunately, with elf shoes too)


----------



## Baltar

Mortarian, Lion, and Khan - awesome.

Dorn - no. Reason? Everyone knows he has a chainsword (an enormous one), and accuracy in these things is important to me 

It's like when that douchebag Swallow tried to make it seem as though Sanguinius uses a spear...... Sigh.... Shoot me in the head now, please...


----------



## MontytheMighty

Baltar said:


> Mortarian, Lion, and Khan - awesome.
> 
> Dorn - no. Reason? Everyone knows he has a chainsword (an enormous one), and accuracy in these things is important to me
> 
> It's like when that douchebag Swallow tried to make it seem as though Sanguinius uses a spear...... Sigh.... Shoot me in the head now, please...


didn't Dorn also have a hammer (hammer of Dorn or something like that)?

did Swallow invent spear of telesto?


----------



## Angel of Blood

I'm really not a fan of slaines Lion at all. Just looks nothing like i would even begin to picture him as. The second one of the Lion is alot better, looks suitably kick-arse, though could maybe do without the spikes


----------



## Baltar

Spear of Telesto is purely a fiction created by Swallow. There was never any reference to it, ever, before those books, and never has there ever been a piece of GW artwork showing Sanguinius with anything other than a sword.

I was under the impression that the hammer of Dorn was a hammer used by someone else, just named after Dorn... Or maybe it was a power fist... I don't remember.

I know that the 'arrow of Dorn' is used by chapter master whatever of the Crimson Fists, but that doesn't mean that Dorn used an arrow (or even a storm bolter built into a power fist, for that matter).


----------



## MontytheMighty

Ah

...another thing, shouldn't the Lion be wearing black armour (pre-Heresy DA colour)?


----------



## Baltar

I think that this pic of his armour is the armour he wore before the arrival of the Emperor. I.e., it just looks like power armour, but isn't.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Baltar said:


> Spear of Telesto is purely a fiction created by Swallow. There was never any reference to it, ever, before those books, and never has there ever been a piece of GW artwork showing Sanguinius with anything other than a sword.


Likely its a weapon that Sanguinius did own but preferred not to use. Swords are more reliable than spears in combat.


LotN


----------



## MontytheMighty

Baltar said:


> I think that this pic of his armour is the armour he wore before the arrival of the Emperor. I.e., it just looks like power armour, but isn't.


so dark green was the colour of the Knights of the Order before contact with the Imperium?

here are some portraits of the primarchs, which I find to be quite good 

Lion









2nd 









Fulgrim









Perturabo 









Khan (not a big fan of the face of this one)









Russ









Dorn









Curze









Sanguinius









Ferrus









11th









Angron (facial expression a tad off for Mr. Rage Incarnate)









Guilliman









Mortarion (interesting take on his unmasked visage)









Magnus









Horus









Lorgar (keep in mind this was drawn in 2008)









Vulkan (looks slightly African, in my mind I always pictured the Salamanders as European-looking but with onyx (literally pitch black, not dark brown) skin and ruby red eyes) 









Corax 

















Alpharius/Omegon


----------



## Baltar

I actually don't like any of those at all except Magnus.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Not even a fan of Magnus there tbh


----------



## MontytheMighty

Jaghatai (back and center) with librarian and veteran 









Helmeted Sanguinius


----------



## ckcrawford

Soooo many pictures. lol. I am a bit worried about the author writing it. His stories; even fourth Heresy novel was pretty plain to me. But based on the potential content of this novel, I think Swallow has a great opportunity to write his best novel.


----------



## bobss

Monty, spoiler-tag that shit so it doesn't fuck the thread up.


----------



## Doelago

Why all the Primarch portraits?


----------



## Baltar

Because primarchs are AWESOME.


----------



## MontytheMighty

bobss said:


> Monty, spoiler-tag that shit so it doesn't fuck the thread up.


what are you on about?


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I liked FotE tbh, gave us one of the best characters in the series. When did it become common knowledge Dorn had a big chainsword? I've read he carried one but didn't think it was anything special, not like his sword that was supposedly broken upon finding the Emperor and which was integrated into every Black Templar Black Swords. 

Every picture of Dorn though I reckon is good, I like his short cropped white hair and stern square like head heh.


----------



## Baltar

John Blanche's original artwork of Dorn (the first artwork of any of the primarchs) shows him with a chainsword. He has always had a chainsword. I have always been under the impression that he IS Captain Chainsword.


----------

